# HELP - foreign body in the tongue



## maryir (Sep 27, 2011)

HELP -
Does anyone have any idea what the procedure code would be for removal of embedded foreign body in the tongue? Is it simply 40804 since there is no specific code for the tongue? Or since there is not specific code for the tongue do I have to use 41599? : thanks!!


----------



## nrichard (Sep 27, 2011)

What was being removed?


----------

